# Flat vs Small Tubes



## Whitebeard (Oct 7, 2021)

I have my F16 mod read for rubber. My Scout XL has flats on it, and I’m thinking I might like to try small tubes on the mod.

If I go with flats, I think I read that a piece of the original tube on the forks will hold the flats on (roll back the tubes, wrap flats on fork end and roll tubes back over the flats?).
If I use smaller tubes, just slide directly over the forks?
Pros/Cons? Doesn’t matter?
thanks,


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

The smallest tube I've been able to slide onto the F16 prongs is 2040. It takes patience and lubrication (spit, alcohol, dish soap) but I think it's worth it. Smaller tubes (1632s) and heavier tubes (1842s or 1745s) can be mounted on leather or paracord tabs, or secured with wrap and tuck (or wrap and tie) directly to the prongs. 
Experiencing the new and different configuration always makes it worthwhile for me.


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

Whitebeard said:


> View attachment 355837
> I have my F16 mod read for rubber. My Scout XL has flats on it, and I’m thinking I might like to try small tubes on the mod.
> 
> If I go with flats, I think I read that a piece of the original tube on the forks will hold the flats on (roll back the tubes, wrap flats on fork end and roll tubes back over the flats?).
> ...


If the flat bands are wide enough you can roll the tubes over them and they will hold. Here is a video showing how I put flats and small tubes on my F-16 and others.






As KawKan said 2040s are about the smallest tubes you can slip on the prongs like the original Daisy tubes. Be careful not to damage tubes trying to force them on.


----------



## Whitebeard (Oct 7, 2021)

A thanks to both, I’ll order some small and large tubing from Simple Shot and give this a go (Grandpa Grumpy’s vid was what I had seen previously but could not remember who to attribute it to).
The yellow tubing (original), on the F16 is super stiff and hard to roll back sufficiently (for my old fingers) to make me comfortable with the flats under it. If I could get another quarter to 5/16 rolled back I’d use that, but will wait for the tubing from Simple Shot.
In the mean time, this thing begs to be shot, so after watching a clip from dgui someone linked in a different thread here I used #64’s and did a wrap and tie over the stiff, yellow tubing. I’ll be watching the band carefully until I am comfortable with my attachment. Holding well after 3 dozen shots a while ago.
If anyone sees anything unsafe with it, please post up, I don’t want to lead someone with even less experience than I have (if that’s even possible) down the wrong path. Again, thanks guys, I appreciate the input.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Liking that grip, very nice


----------

